# Thule mounts on Yakima bars.



## JakesterUT (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some relatively new Thule tray fork mounts. My buddy will sell me a complete Yakima rack system (without the bike mounts) for a killer deal. I know that in the past I have seen adapters that make a Yakima round bar fit a Thule mount. I have been searching online and haven't had any luck. Probably because I can not think of what they are called. Anyway if anyone knows what they are called, or where to find them I would be very grateful. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the adaptors in a long time. However, I believe most of the products Thule and Yakima make now are compatible with either the round bar or the square bar.

My Thule bike rack can go on round or square bars without any problem, also my Yakima ski racks can go on round or square bars.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, which Thule rack? Mine fits both square and round.

First thing my wife says, "You can't put _Thule_ trays on a _Yakima_ rack!" 

I think you may be thinking of the clamp adapters for Yakima trays that allow them to connect to different profile crossbars. Thule, I think is universal unless there are older ones.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Really, if you have an extensive need of rack options, you wind up with both on your car. Unfortunately, neither company has the strongest selection of ALL attachments. For example, I have Yakima boxes on my Thule racks for my skis. I like the Yakima boxes much better. I also just bought Yakima Highrollers for the top of my wagon and I'll put a Thule T2 on the hitch. I think Thule's ski rack attachments are better.

Short answer: You can fit any of it on any rack pretty much these days with few exceptions.

J.


----------



## JakesterUT (Apr 10, 2009)

ryball said:


> Yeah, which Thule rack? Mine fits both square and round.
> 
> First thing my wife says, "You can't put _Thule_ trays on a _Yakima_ rack!"
> 
> I think you may be thinking of the clamp adapters for Yakima trays that allow them to connect to different profile crossbars. Thule, I think is universal unless there are older ones.


The Thule mounts with trays are older (pre-2002). they have the square plate that connects to the square Thule cross bars. I was in a bike shop a few years ago and they were selling adapters that squared the round bar, to fit Thule square bar fork mounts.

Thanks for your help.


----------

